# Headset mic picking up headphone output when muted



## fillername (Jan 20, 2018)

Using a Logitech G231 headset, whenever I mute the mic, anything I say into it is correctly muted but the headset output, say the youtube video I'm watching, can be heard.

Using High Sierra V.10.13.2. 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

That's how it is supposed to work ... mute the mic. 

It's considered a courtesy for everyone to mute their mic during a meeting to cut down on audio background noise.


----------



## fillername (Jan 20, 2018)

If it wasn't clear, it doesn't pick up background noises when I mute the mic. It picks up what I'm hearing in my headset *even when muted*, say whatever youtube video I'm watching.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, the headphones are supposed to keep on working while the mic is muted.


----------



## fillername (Jan 20, 2018)

Thank you for the insightful advice, looks like this might not be the best place to ask a question.

To make it clear to others.

When my mic is not muted, it records just what I say.

When my mic is muted, it doesn't record what I say (that's good), *but* it somehow records what I'm hearing (out of my headphones, say music or a video I'm watching). When a mic is muted, it's *supposed *to pick up nothing at all - the person on the other end shouldn't be able to hear anything.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Duh! Sorry. I finally get what you're driving at now. The recording software continues to pick up and record vibrations in the headset as mic noise, even though the mic is supposed to be muted. Flaky mute switch, headset or maybe software?


----------



## fillername (Jan 20, 2018)

Sorry, I was being a little rude there. Yeh, it's tough to say - I found a lot of fixes for Windows computers with the same issue but I can't change the same settings on my Mac.

Thanks for the help anyway, it wasn't an expensive headset so I didn't really expect that much to be honest.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Is it only the one headset that does this or do other headsets cause the same problem?
Does the headset work on other computers properly?


----------

